# Goat with a yeast infection?



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

I have a goat that I went to milk tonight. I had not milked her in a long time, as she has kids still on her. Well, short story is that the kids are old enough now to be weaned, so I decided to try and milk her.

Well, as I was milking her, I smelled an aweful smell. Not like goat gas or anything, it had a funky, nasty almost sweet rotten smell. Hard to describe. Anyway, it seems to be coming from her anal area. Her rectum is kindof deep set right now, so I was thinking maybe there is a yeast infection or something?

I bought some monostat to try on her. Does anybody have any info/help you can offer?


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Try offering her some baking soda and see if the smell goes away after a couple of doses. What your decribing is what Acidosis smells like.


----------



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

Will the monostat hurt her? I already put some on her.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Nope, won't hurt her a bit. It's really mild.


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

I would think that giving her a good dosage of pro-bios paste would help if it were a yeast infection. Or try giving her the goat powder(dophilus mixture) I sometimes mix this with a bit of tasty yogurt to help make a paste. They usually don't object too much and like the taste. Oh.. and I have mixed baking soda with the yogurt before and had good results spooning that into their mouths. I hold the mouth shut so they have to swallow it. I don't like shoving this down their throats and rather they swallow it.


----------



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

Ok. The funny thing is that everything that I have read is acidosis is usually caused by a sudden change in diet. There has been no change in her diet.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

If you feed a formulated food like Noble Goat or Dumor, etc. You change her feed every time you open a new bag of feed. That's why the ingredients say "plant protein" or "plant by-products". So the manufacterer can buy up whatever's cheapest at the time and add chemical nutrients to make it fit the profile. Some goats are just prone to it. I suspect partially from invisible cocci damage as kids and otherwise just from body chemistry. I have one that runs acid and gets that smell on occasion, she has damaged lungs from pneumonia.
Even if it is a yeast infection,changing the PH of her body will help get rid of it. As will probiotics and vitamin C.


----------



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

All I have fed was hay, so I'm still stumped! I put out some more baking soda, as they were out.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Dreamchaser said:


> I put out some more baking soda, as they were out.


 Mystery solved. Your goats are used to maintaining their PH balance with free choice soda. That particular does body can no longer do it on it's own. When she ran out of soda she started to go acid. 
Personally, I prefer to have soda as an as needed medicine. Using it for maintainance makes it so that it won't work for issues we would normally use it for.
Also anyone you're feeding ammonium cloride to in feed or as an additive. Soda makes it a large waste of money. The soda alkalizes at twice the strength the AC acidifies, so, all your doing is countering a small amount of the soda and not getting close to acidifying the urine.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Are you sure it is coming from the anal area and not the vulva area?

Take a rubber glove and swipe her vulva with 1 finger slightly in her... and sniff ...just to make sure... she doesn't have and infection going on in her uterus.... :hug:


----------

